# Huffman Twinflex



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Im on my way to look at it. Pics.soon. What are they really worth? I got it 2 months later....
I will be selling this original bike. I want to sell it locally to someone who will ride it so I can see it...but I also want as much as I can get for it. Let me know; make me offers here so we all know how much you love this bike.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 5, 2013)

I paid $500 for the first and $350 for my second. Both were incomplete.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 5, 2013)

The price will depend on if this seller has "American Pickers Syndrome". I hope for your sake he doesn't shoot for the moon.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Original paint, Looks like everything is original including some paper work


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice bike but somethign is throwing me off here. Looks like a '39 with a '40 guard? You say you have some documentation--does it mention a sales date? If I had to go out on a limb here I'm going to say very late '39 or very early '40 build date but frame/tank are '39 style. I'm sure Scott S. will add to this. BTW thats more than a $500 bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Firestone Badge*

Serial # 10091 FAH You can still see the Twin Flex Decal on the down tube Silver with Red trim. And of course he thinks it is worth $$ thousands, or at least it used to be... or he hopes it is. He got it in Maine at an auction many years ago and has the original tag that was hanging from the handlebar dated 1942 and a bunch of other paperwork that shows how to adjust the springs for different weight riders. Pretty cool. Rear hub is New Departure but is missing the brake arm so That needs parts and work.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 5, 2013)

I think its worth close to 2,300.

IMO

Nick. 

P.s. might have a friend interested in buying it if its for sale and you dont want it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2013)

Is this the one going for $3500??


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Craigs list*

Yup I took the pic with my phone just before it got dark.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2013)

The CL ad explains it--he says the guard came off a '40 girls bike which explains it. V/r Shawn

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/3661597149.html


----------



## jkent (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey I've go a VW bus I'll trade him for it.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 6, 2013)

Shouldn't the Twin Flex have a Morrow rear hub?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2013)

*NEW owner ME*

He sent me a text wanting to sell it to me so I went and got it. Paid in Full.
















 It has a Morrow rear hub missing some parts, but best is the Firestone Instructions and Parts list. Do I have to fiddle around with the suspension before I ride it? I dont want to screw anything up at this point. I tend to learn things the Hard way. Im a happy new owner a a big tank bike but cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats!  It looks like a true survivor!  Let me know if you ever grow tired of it!

Alan


----------



## Cory (Jun 6, 2013)

*WOW! I am so envious of you right now. Wow.*

Cheers, enjoy my friend.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2013)

looks great Mark,
 glad you got it!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Really good home*

The good stuff always sells quick to other bike guys. I rode it and was very impressed with the suspension after all these years. Il let new owner decide future pics. Thanks cabers Mark


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 7, 2013)

Very nice twinflex bicycle love the patina on it, great find enjoy it!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2013)

*bump*

I wanted this post to be on the same page as Best Score thread for a minute anyway


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Nice!!!*



tripple3 said:


> I wanted this post to be on the same page as Best Score thread for a minute anywayView attachment 129431View attachment 129432View attachment 129433View attachment 129434





*Please, Do not Paint It!!!

*Looks Great!!!!

_LMK "PM" if Selling It!
_


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 15, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> looks great Mark,
> glad you got it!




Still hoping for update pics. 
Also like bumping old threads.
This bike needs to get in ride rotation circuit so we can Ooogle... please...?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 15, 2015)

I didn't know you had a twin.  Do you still own it?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 15, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I didn't know you had a twin.  Do you still own it?




I thought if you read the whole thread it was obvious that I got it and sold it right away....
I didn't name the owner out of courtesy. I will tell you via "Text" if you want to know....
I can't keep 'em all....barely afford the 1s I have....


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol...I read the first page then jumped right to the last post.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 15, 2015)

nice I like it let me know

its worth something ????


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2015)

It is a nice bike. It's been ridden quite a bit since I got it, but I don't think I have any current pictures of it.
37 Fleetwood has taken some good shots of it, so maybe he can post a few here for an update.
The original literature that came with it has been posted in the lit/cat&schematics section.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 15, 2015)

a couple...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you Scott for posting those and taking those.  that is a great-looking bike I am glad that I sold it to Marty. 
Thank you Marty for completing the bike so we can see what it looks like when it was sold and ridden brand-new


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2015)

A couple pics from the recent ride that I stole from another thread. 





Wow what a great-looking bike and pictures


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks, for updating this thread, Mark.
 I can't say when the last time a Firestone Twin-Flex was ridden across the Golden Gate bridge, but I think it's safe to say, that it is not a very common occurrence.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2016)

bump with a pic from June, 2013 Owner: Cyclingday


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks, Mark.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2021)

Hallelujah! Marty brought out the Firestone Twin-Flex in May!
@cyclingday 



Looking grand with '34 AIRFLYTE



Any more pics?
Howzit Ride?😍


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2021)

My, how time flies!
I got a blow out right after that San Francisco ride, so I parked the bike, with good intentions of fixing the flat right away.



It’s hard to believe that was clear back in 2016!
Six years to fix a flat.
Not bad!   Lol!
Well, I’m happy to report, that the Huffman built, Firestone, 
Twin-Flex Cushioned, bicycle rides again.
And quite well I might add.
Thanks, for the bump Mark.
I hardly felt a thing.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2021)

Loved seeing it out at the beach today.
liked this angle...😎








look forward to seeing your pics Marty @cyclingday


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 9, 2021)

She’s a beauty!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 9, 2021)




----------

